# Sex my cobalts please!



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Im terrible at sexing mainly cause im not sure what im looking for so help me out!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They look like 2 nice juvies that are not sexable yet. How old are they?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

they are right around a year or so plus or minus a month or so. They should be sexable but who am I lol.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks like a pair to me. The one with the most yellow definitely looks male. I'd like to see some more side shots of the other one.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you post a pic of them without angles, angles are deceiving . Need to look side by side straight down, us looking at them face on, also put a coin in for comparison of size as age is relative, as they could be small for their age, Bill


----------

